# Billing for oral medication in provider's office



## Art111085 (Feb 14, 2013)

Our physicians are starting to administer oral medication to patients prior to procedures being performed. (Xanax) Is this billable? I've never billed for oral meds, only injections. Any help would be much appreciated. If the actual drug isn't billable, could we bill for the monitoring of the patient once on the drug, during the procedure?


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 15, 2013)

Oral medication such as Alprazolam/Xanax would be considered minimal sedation and inclusive to performing the procedure is my understanding.


----------

